# Granulation tissue in the tympanic membrane



## coder067 (Apr 27, 2011)

What code would you use for removal of granulation tissue from the tympanic membrane? I'm thinking 69450, but i want a second opinion. The doctor was supposed to put a tube in but couldn't b/c of the granulation tissue.

Thanks


----------

